

Show HN: Take a daily baby picture, share to Whatsapp - kunle
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ideasynthesis.roguesavant.apictureforeachday

======
kunle
My brother just had a kid and he's taking a picture every single day as she
grows up - he wanted a private way to record the photos and share them
privately. Give him feedback!!

